# Mavs to sign Eddie Jones



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> The Mavericks have agreed to terms on a two-year deal with veteran swingman Eddie Jones.
> 
> Details to come.


Dallas Morning News


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Blah.......and we get older and older.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This HAS to be exactly what Ed and Bray were wainting on. Our big FA signing!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I see him as the new Darrell Armstrong, terrific locker-room presence, but he won't see much time on the floor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This has better be a S&T.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WHY ARE WE PICKING UP MORE G-F?

What happened to finding a backup for Dirk??????


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> WHY ARE WE PICKING UP MORE G-F?
> 
> What happened to finding a backup for Dirk??????


Avery was on vacation with Nellie and he convinced him to go small.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well ummm you guys enjoy Eddie...

Bass is Dirk's back-up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Eddie Jones and Chris Webber would equal a successful offseason for the Mavericks. Eddie Jones by himself...not so much.

PG: Jason Terry...Devin Harris...Jose Barea
SG: Jerry Stackhouse...Eddie Jones...Maurice Ager
SF: Josh Howard...Devean George...Greg Buckner
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Chris Webber...Brandon Bass
C: Erick Dampier...DeSagana Diop...Nick Fazekas

Cut: Pops Mensah-Bonsu, Didier Ilunga-Mbenga, Reyshawn Terry, Renaldas Seibutis


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Eddie Jones and Chris Webber would equal a successful offseason for the Mavericks. Eddie Jones by himself...not so much.
> 
> PG: Jason Terry...Devin Harris...Jose Barea
> SG: Jerry Stackhouse...Eddie Jones...Maurice Ager
> ...


Harris is going to start next year and Jerry is better off the bench.
Also, replace Maurice Ager with Reyshawn Terry and not too sure about Webber.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks to sign veteran Jones

03:42 PM CDT on Friday, August 3, 2007
By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

The Mavericks strengthened their depth at shooting guard and small forward Friday, agreeing to terms on a two-year deal with veteran swingman Eddie Jones.

Owner Mark Cuban confirmed the pending deal with the unrestricted free agent. Jones, 35, is expected to fly to Dallas on Monday where he'll take a physical and officially sign. He'll receive $1.83 million in the first year from the Mavericks' bi-annual exception.

*The team still has its $5.3 million mid-level exception to use for another free-agent acquisition.*

Donnie Nelson, the Mavericks' president of basketball operations, declined comment until the deal is official.

Jones (6-6, 200 pounds) is a three-time All-Star who has averaged 15.4 points per game in 13 NBA seasons. Throughout his career, he's been considered an excellent outside shooter and defender.

Even though he averaged a career-low 7.7 points a game last season with Memphis and Miami, he showed that he could still deliver late in the season. When Miami lost star Dwyane Wade with a shoulder injury, Jones played a key stopgap role. He started all 15 Miami games in March with Wade sidelined, averaging 13.1 points, 4.5 rebounds and 2.9 assists. He shot 46.2 percent field, including 41 percent on 3-pointers, during that span.

With the Mavericks, he'll give the team another look at shooting guard and small forward to go with players like Jerry Stackhouse, Devean George, Greg Buckner and second-year guard Moe Ager.


"The team still has its $5.3 million mid-level exception to use for another free-agent acquisition."
Come on guys... Cheer up.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This has better be a S&T.....


Something that involves Greg Buckner please.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Cut: Didier Ilunga-Mbenga


Mbenga no leave, Mbenga big and athletic...:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

35 is old, yet I wish I was 35. :sadbanana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I actually love this signing, and now I'm hoping C-Dubb signs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Enjoy the curse guys 

But seriously, Eddie's a class act, and a great defender even it his age. He was worthless in the playoffs, but that's just because we burned him out playing him 40+MPG when Wade got hurt. He deserves a ring, and I wish him the best. I just wish he would've signed with a contender out East :razz:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seriously, another choker :lol: just what we need.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

xray said:


> Mbenga no leave, Mbenga big and athletic...:biggrin:


Unfortunately, the Mavericks can't carry all 19 guys they currently have...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Unfortunately, the Mavericks can't carry all 19 guys they currently have...


but we can get rid of someone else and remember? the offseason is not over. Maybe with a ST we can keep MBenga, he's the only player that can fight in the Mavericks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2960733

DALLAS -- The Dallas Mavericks agreed to a two-year, $4 million deal with guard-forward Eddie Jones, his agent said Friday.

The unrestricted free agent will receive about $1.87 million in the first year from the Mavericks' biannual exception, agent Leon Rose said. The 35-year-old Jones, a three-time All-Star, is expected to be in Dallas on Monday to take a physical and sign the agreement.

The 6-foot-6, 200-pound swingman has averaged 15.4 points per game in 13 NBA seasons.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Hopefully he can help this team with his veteran experience and leadership.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/080407dnspomavslede.dc772abe.html

Mavericks to sign veteran Eddie Jones

11:57 PM CDT on Friday, August 3, 2007

By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

*Coach Avery Johnson said Friday that the Mavericks will add two veterans before the season begins.*

They're halfway to fulfilling Johnson's prediction.

The Mavericks upgraded their depth at shooting guard and small forward, agreeing to terms on a two-year deal with three-time All-Star Eddie Jones.

Owner Mark Cuban and Jones' agent, Leon Rose, confirmed the pending deal.

Jones, 35, is expected to fly Monday to Dallas where he'll take a physical and officially sign. He'll receive $1.83 million in the first year from the Mavericks' bi-annual exception and holds a player option for the second season.

*The team retains its $5.3 million mid-level exception to use for another free-agent acquisition.*

Rose said Jones was drawn to the Mavericks as a title contender.

"Obviously, it's a top-flight organization," Rose said. "It's a team to which he believes he can contribute and help take to the next level."

Donnie Nelson, the Mavericks president of basketball operations, declined comment until the deal is official.

Earlier Friday, Johnson made no secret of the team's plans in a telephone interview from his office.

"Before training camp, we're going to add two key veterans to our team," Johnson said. "It's not going to be anybody that's going to necessarily lead to a championship, but two key veterans who we think can help us achieve our goal of winning a championship."

With Jones aboard as an outside presence, the Mavericks will almost certainly start focusing on a veteran unrestricted big man.

Chris Webber and P.J. Brown each meet the criteria. Johnson acknowledged making a sales pitch to each, as he did with Jones before he signed.

"It is a necessity now because of the salary cap," Johnson said. "It's not like the Yankees who can outspend everybody, or the Red Sox. When you're over the cap, you all have the same exceptions to work with.

"Recruiting is a big part of it, selling players on our system, our environment, our fans, our selling out every night and having one of the best owners in pro sports."

Webber, a one-time elite power forward, has listed his hometown Detroit Pistons and the Mavericks as preferred destinations. Brown is deciding whether to play another season or retire.

The Mavericks also might pursue a sign-and-trade for a restricted free agent such as Golden State's Mickael Pietrus or Cleveland's Sasha Pavlovic.

But the addition of Jones takes away much of the urgency. The Mavericks pursued him last season when he was released by Memphis and eventually signed with Miami.

The 6-6 Jones carries a career average of 15.4 points per game and has been considered an excellent outside shooter and defender.

Even though he averaged a career-low 7.7 points a game last season with Memphis and Miami, he showed that he could still deliver in stretches.

When Miami lost star Dwyane Wade with a shoulder injury, Jones played a key stopgap role late in the season. He started all 15 Miami games in March with Wade sidelined, averaging 13.1 points, 4.5 rebounds and 2.9 assists. He shot 46.2 percent from the field, including 41 percent on 3-pointers, during that span.

"If you look at the contribution he made when he went to Miami, it was significant and helped them at a key time," Rose said.

With the Mavericks, he'll give the team another look to go with players like Jerry Stackhouse, Devean George, Greg Buckner and second-year guard Maurice Ager.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I was hoping Ager wouldn't get buried down the bench, but hopefully he can develop anyway...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I was hoping Ager wouldn't get buried down the bench, but hopefully he can develop anyway...


He might not even get the garbage time of the garbage time anymore


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dallas needs a backup for dirk more than anything, they can't take a chance for him getting hurt and having no one there to pick up the slack.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie sucks

For the minimum, it's a good signing (something I would've approved for Miami), but for the LLE (1.83 mil) it's overpaying for used goods.

His defense is nothing but hype anymore, he can't keep up with quicker players, and he's too weak to guard bigger/stronger guards

He'll bring a decent shooter, that's a plus.

But his season ends in April, b/c when the lights get brighter, Eddie will make Dirk look like Jordan in crunchtime. 

Good luck with EJ


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Eddie sucks
> 
> For the minimum, it's a good signing (something I would've approved for Miami), but for the LLE (1.83 mil) it's overpaying for used goods.
> 
> ...


If this is coming from S_D, then wow...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Eddie sucks
> 
> For the minimum, it's a good signing (something I would've approved for Miami), but for the LLE (1.83 mil) it's overpaying for used goods.



The difference between the vet's minimum and the LLE is $830,000. That's nothing for an NBA team, especially Mark Cuban...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

^^^Yeah, but us Heat fans are still pretty pissed at Eddie for having a great regular season with us AGAIN, and completely not showing up in the playoffs like always. We thought he'd changed, but apparently he hasn't and just based off of the way Riley talked about Eddie and GP, I don't think he was welcome back.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well nobody did good for the Heat in the playoffs last year so i don't understand why some of the Heat fans are mad at EJ. He did great when Wade was injured, Wade came back and he started sucking... maybe they didn't gel?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22952.shtml

Mavericks: Jones Set, Webber or Brown Next
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By Bill Ingram
for HOOPSWORLD.com
Aug 4, 2007, 09:45


The Dallas Mavericks agreed to terms with veteran guard Eddie Jones on a two-year deal for the team's bi-annual exception on Friday, meaning they still have their mid-level exception to offer to one more veteran. The consensus from Avery Johnson, Mark Cuban, and Donnie Nelson is that either Chris Webber or PJ Brown will be their final addition to the roster prior to training camp. The only hang-up with Webber is his desire for a two-year contract, something neither the Pistons nor the Mavericks want to give him. Brown, on the other hand, hasn't completely committed to playing next season, though interest from the Suns and Mavericks will almost certainly delay his retirement for at least one more season.

The sense is that if Webber comes off the two-year expectation he'll be a Maverick. He certainly brings more offense to the equation and could play two positions for Dallas, backing up Dirk Nowitzki part of the time and also providing some much-needed offense at the five as he did for Detroit last season. Brown would have less of an impact, but would give the Mavs an additional option at the five. Given their current options, a third one would be nice to have. Erick Dampier only shows up for about a third of the games he plays in and Gana Diop isn't a threat to score.

With either Webber or Brown slated to take the Mavericks' 15th roster spot they're going to leave someone out in the cold. Second round draft picks Nick Fazekas and Reyshawn Terry and popular forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu are all on the bubble. Terry and Fazekas were long shots to make the team anyway. Fazekas has a two-year deal in place, but could very well wind up with the Mavs' NBDL affiliate. Mark Cuban has been in the process of trying to buy the Ft. Worth Flyers, who went under at the end of last season. The Flyers were a big part of the Mavericks' development process. Mensah-Bonsu was a star there last season.

Speaking of Pops, it's sad to say, but it seems he'll be let go. He was given a chance to earn a roster spot in summer league, but was outplayed by Brandon Bass. Though Pops is a strong presence on the glass and defensively, he had a hard time scoring the ball. Nonetheless, if the Mavs let him go he'll no doubt get a spot in someone else's camp. A number of teams were calling about him after last season, when he was the MVP of the NBDL All-Star Game.

As for Eddie Jones, he adds another deep threat and another veteran with playoff experience. He is clearly on the downside of his career, having played in just 64 games combined over the past two seasons. An open three very now and then is probably the best the Mavs can expect from Jones, though his presence in the locker room will probably be as important as what he brings on the court.

On a side note, Austin Croshere has agreed to terms with the Golden State Warriors. In his comments about the deal he mentioned that he thinks the Warriors are headed in the right direction and that he wants to get deeper in the playoffs this season than he did last year. Of course, if Cro had had even a decent season (he averaged 5.0 points and shot 33% in the playoffs) he might have gotten deeper last season. Given the improvements made in the West, and Memphis in particular, the Warriors are more than a longshot to make the playoffs this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think anyone is expecting much from him, just leadership and some solid minutes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> Well nobody did good for the Heat in the playoffs last year so i don't understand why some of the Heat fans are mad at EJ. He did great when Wade was injured, Wade came back and he started sucking... maybe they didn't gel?


It's not like it's just about last year. Eddie does fine when the pressure's off, and as soon as it's a pressure situation, he just disappears. Other than Antoine Walker, he's the last Heat player I've heard get booed. He definitely doesn't have a problem playing with Wade though. He played fine in the regular season with Wade, and from 2003-2005. Eddie just tends to wilt in the playoffs, and at the end of games. He's great in the regular season though through the first 3 quarters of the game. But he got our hopes up last season that he was a different player and that he'd finally stopped choking, but come playoff time, same old Eddie.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think anyone is expecting much from him, just leadership and some solid minutes.


Exactly, he's not going to get 25+ minutes like he did with the Heat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> Exactly, he's not going to get 25+ minutes like he did with the Heat.


When Wade got hurt, he ran out of gas playing 40+MPG :sad:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> When Wade got hurt, he ran out of gas playing 40+MPG :sad:


Yea just back from injury and 40+MPG is tough.


----------

